# WD My Cloud : quel format ? comment brancher par USB ?



## quetzal (14 Décembre 2015)

J'ai acheté un disque dur externe Western Digital My Cloud de 4 Go, et j'ai quelques soucis de configuration pour l'usage que je veux en faire. Je voudrais l'utiliser comme disque dur externe sur le système Lima qui permet de gérer assez facilement son cloud personnel. Il y a deux conditions à cela : établir la connexion via USB, et avoir un disque dur en format NTFS.

D'abord, malgré la présence d'un port USB, je n'ai réussi à installer le disque dur WD que par réseau. Le cable USB n'est pas fourni. J'en ai acheté un pour brancher sur mon système, mais il n'est pas reconnu par Lima. Idem si je le branche sur un ordinateur. Par le cable Ethernet fourni, il fonctionne bien, mais l'icône dans le Finder ne donne pas d'information, et l'utilitaire de disque ne le détecte pas. Pourtant, une fois installé le logiciel fourni, il est bien reconnu, et sa lumière tourne au bleu pour indiquer qu'il est en état de marche.

Pour brancher sur le périphérique Lima, il faut impérativement le faire par USB. Or rien ne se passe lorsque je branche le WD par USB dessus, ou sur un ordinateur. Quelqu'un a-t-il se modèle et pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## Sannin_WD (29 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour quetzal 

Je conçois bien que mon message vient en retard mais je viens de lire ton post …

Si tu n'as pas encore retrouvé des réponses aux questions qui se posent j'aimerais intervenir 

En effet WD My Cloud est un NAS et n'est pas un simple disque dur externe : http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=5XGFg1 Dans cette ligne de pensée tu pourrais en créer un cloud personnel sans passer par le biais d'un système complémentaire  Pas besoin 

Pour ce faire tu pourrais jeter un coup d'oeil sur le guide d'installation complet de WD My Cloud qui te fournira les infos nécessaires (page 14 et les suivantes du lien mentionné ci-dessus) 

Le câble Ethernet permet de relier le WD My Cloud directement à un port du routeur ou du commutateur réseau disponible. Il n'est pas destiné à relier WD My Cloud à l'ordinateur.

Le port USB de WD My Cloud est un port d'extension USB auquel on peut brancher un périphérique USB afin d'étendre la capacité de WD My Cloud et ainsi accéder au contenu du lecteur USB y branché.

Pour connaître les procédures à suivre je te suggère de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le centre d'apprentissage WD ici http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=rUAcwl (à sélectionner MAC OS du menu déroulant).

Tiens moi informé de tes progrès, stp 

A+ et joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année !


----------



## Trésor (20 Février 2021)

Sannin_WD a dit:


> Bonjour quetzal
> 
> Je conçois bien que mon message vient en retard mais je viens de lire ton post …
> 
> ...


Bonjour, peut t'on transférer nos données qui est laptop à wd my cloud home nas T4 via usb ?


----------



## edenpulse (20 Février 2021)

Trésor a dit:


> Bonjour, peut t'on transférer nos données qui est laptop à wd my cloud home nas T4 via usb ?


Non


----------

